# Ecg-eeg-emg-erg-eog-egg-gsr



## محمدالقبالي (10 يناير 2010)

اعزائي اعضاء منتدانا الحبيب (منتدى المهندسين العرب)

اليوم اعددت لكم شرح للمبادئ الاساسيه لهذه الاجهزه ECG-EEG-EMG-ERG-EOG-EGG-GSR

اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم :16: -- ادعوا لي بالتوفيق 

التحميل من هنا 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zdvqz2tam2z
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zdvqz2tam2z/Biomedical Recorders.rar

المراجع

Encyclopidia of Medical Equipments
Hand book of Medical Equipments Instrumentation 
Internet sites​


----------



## حورية_الحور (11 يناير 2010)

جميل جدا
مشكور اخي على المجهود
لكني لم استطع فتحه !
ماهو ال ppsx
اي برنامج احتاج؟


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

ما شاء الله أخي الكريم

موضوع رائع جدا

وبالنسبة للاخت حورية هذا الإمتداد هو إمتداد Power Point 2007 فإن لم تكن لديك هذه الحزمة فيجب أن تستخدمي البرنامج الذي يقوم بتحويل الملفات من 2007 الى 2003 

و ان أردتي الحزمة أو البرنامج انا جاهز


----------



## محمدالقبالي (11 يناير 2010)

essa_marazqa قال:


> ما شاء الله أخي الكريم
> 
> موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> ...


 

تسلم اخي الكريم على الرد


----------



## حورية_الحور (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي و الله ياريت البرنامج اللي يحول
اني نزلت power point viewer 2007 لكن لو كان برنامج تحويل افظل


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

كما تريدين أختي

هذا هو رابط تنزيل البرنامج الذي يستخدم للتحويل بين الحزمتين

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## حورية_الحور (12 يناير 2010)

مشكور مهندس عيسى
ربي يبارك بيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 يناير 2010)

العفو


----------



## محمدالقبالي (16 يناير 2010)

*شرح لمعظم اجهزة الاشارت الحيويه (ecg-eeg-emg-egg-erg-eog-gsr)*

اعزائي الكرام اعدت رفع الملفات بصيغة Office 2003 
انسخ الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?neynnlonnuh
​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي محمدالقبالي على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا ز

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي محمدالقبالي على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا .

تقبل اجمل الامنيات .


البغدادي


----------



## محمدالقبالي (17 يناير 2010)

تسلم على الرد مشرفنا الكريم 

تحياتي


----------



## مهندسة جادة (17 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية 
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## therarocky (20 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل م/ محمد القبالي على هذا الملف الاكثر من رائع 
تسلم يمينك 
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله ويجزاك كل خير 

ومشكور جدا اخي الكريم م/ عيسى على البرنامج 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (21 يناير 2010)

therarocky قال:


> مشكور اخي الفاضل م/ محمد القبالي على هذا الملف الاكثر من رائع
> تسلم يمينك
> وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله ويجزاك كل خير
> 
> ...



تسلم اخي الكريم


----------

